# Found baby pigeon on street



## m-sb (May 1, 2012)

*delete*

delete please


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please follow these instructions first: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Sounds like the baby is starving and has an impacted crop or canker,obstruction, blockage or other...you should not return the baby to nest it is very sick looking.

Do not feed if crop is not empty.

Feed only when baby is warm and food is at temp on instructions. You can try feeding a thinner formula and see if it can digest that better. Add a drop of organic apple cider vinegar or a tiny bit of applesauce to formula to get it to digest better, it might help depending on what is in crop.

Have you seen any solid poop? *


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Babies always squeak. They squeak when full and squeak when hungry. The only way to know they are full is by feeling the crop. The crop is located below the throat and above the keel bone, which is the bone in the center of the pigeon. A baby that age probably will take 15 ccs of formula, perhaps a bit more.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's some pre-written feeding instructions that you may find helpful.


You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-40 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.

In addition to the peas,one time a day, put a small pinch of powdered oyster shell, which you can buy at most pet stores, will supply the calcium the baby needs to support bone health.You sprinkle it on the peas.
__________________


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Cute baby. May be he wqas still in shock from the cold and rain.
Good luck. Thank you for the rescue.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

awwww, sure looks better than the first pic. Heat and food sure helped. Just keep baby warm and continue the feedings, I would still give the formula as he probably needs the nutrtion and weight he will gain from it. Maybe alternate feedings and peas. Thanks for helping him.


----------



## mr.pigey (Oct 30, 2012)

why don't you have a check up at a vet


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

He was afraid of the band-aid that why he did like that. He will get use to it. Probably wont squeak until he gets use to you. I have 2 that squeak like crazy for mommy and daddy right now. But when i handle them they will eat out of my hand but are not squeaking. Just not use to this big monster handling them. You are doing great


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes your doing great


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Keep the band aid please. Don't worry if he doesn't like it. He will have a better quality life afterwards. Can you please post a pic with the band aid? Too tight or too loose is not good either.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

thats just the cutest thing Ive seen today, I think the legs look ok, He looks so much better.Someone more experianced should be on soon. Thanks again for helping the baby.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Very good warp for splay legs.

Is the sticky bandage on the skin? There's ways to do it without the sticky part on the skin. Make sure it doesn't cut the circulation ( feet will get swollen)

And yes..he is veryyyy cuuuuuuuuteeee.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

The bird looks a million times better, so I think you are doing a great job with it -- the poop is actually looking pretty good, too, though the continued yellow is a little concerning. 

Early on, you mentioned a clicking when it breathes ... is that still going on? 

I do wonder if there is some infection present. Do the droppings or the breath have a smell to them at all?

Dima is good at fixing splay legs, so her advice is golden on this one. Keep the bandages on there, even if the little guy dislikes them ... splay legs make for life long difficulty if they aren't corrected. 

Very cute little guy! I'm so glad he is with you.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

It did look like the leg was trying to splay, to me. You caught it in time to fix it -- no worries on that one. Sometimes splay legs happen when they don't have enough nesting material to grip on to... 

You said it was favoring one leg ... now that it is taped, does it seem to be standing evenly on both? I'm wondering if the leg is simply splaying, or if there's something else going on with it. 

As long as the bird is eating voluntarily, and stopping when it seems full, and the crop is emptying between feedings, I wouldn't worry about the amount being too much.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It could take a bit longer than a week. If the bandaids are coming undone, you can use self sticking tape, It adheres to itself and not the bird.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You can use a band aid no 1( made of cloth). Put it backward the sticky part not on the legs. Then use another band aid no2 and overlap the sicky side no 1 with the sticky side of no 2. In the middle tape it.
Or you can use any band made of cloth, make it cyrcle around the ankles and tape it in between.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

He looks great! Thank you for the video.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Aww he's adorable! If you were closer I would take him in a heartbeat!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks like a beggy baby to me!!
I like letting them nudge their little beak between my fingers 
When they like that
Are u going to keep him as a pet?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, he is going to be very imprinted since he was raised alone
Might wanna look for a home for him instead
He will most likely be landing on people's heads
People will misunderstand and may hurt him
Where are you located


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would treat him for canker, as it is common with young ones, and any kind of stress can bring it on. Also the lack of feathers around the beak and throat suggest maybe canker.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow..what a baby pigeon...sooo happyyyyyyyyyy!
Job well done.
If you see the legs distancing and troubled walking, one more week would not hurt. It good to have a round stick on a stand..that will help him build muscle and that's when you notice how good legs posture is.

Again, congratz!!!

Clucking is normal at this age. My squabs were doing that when they didn't like my hands getting close to them.

This is a hand raised pigeon and since the parents are not around to teach him techniques of surviving (looking for food, be aware of predators), it will be hard for him to survive by himself if put back in the wild. If you have a flock of pigeons in your backyard, then it may be a possibility to accomodate him with the flock. But now it's too early, he's too young..and his legs aren't going to be better. he will always have the waddle walk and this is a barrier for him when competing for food in the wild.


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

If it goes I hope it comes back to you every now and again


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You are better to have tablets that can be given, Most canker meds, you would have to get online from a pigeon supply, but if you can find Fish Zole, which is sold in most stores that sell tropical fish, that will work great. But you need to check before you buy it that it is just Metronidazole and nothing else mixed in. You can let us know what you find and we can help you with dosing.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow..he's going to make lots of friends.
Usually around 4-5 months old they take off with the other birds. He may be back, whenever he is hungry.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I would be scared to let him out there 
I would be afraid he would take off before he was ready 
How about putting a cage put there so he can hang out with the wilds
But not fly away till he fully weaned and flying well


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> I would be scared to let him out there
> I would be afraid he would take off before he was ready
> How about putting a cage put there so he can hang out with the wilds
> But not fly away till he fully weaned and flying well


Good point.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Cages for bunny's or Guinne pigs work great for them 
That way he can be on the ground and see and get to know his future flock
I have these screen cages called reptariums 
Not sure if you will be able to find something similar there
They are nice too, and lightweight, easy to move around 
Easy to wash and store


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Putting it in a pea won't work. You have to give it down the throat like you would a pea, but with nothing surrounding it. Otherwise he isn't going to get the med. Also, he can, at this age take the 50 mg daily. But to do that, you would have to cut the pill in half, and then cut that half into 5 pieces. He would get one of these daily. Don't break up the dosage. Just give it once daily.

Have you tried dipping his beak into a small crock of water, but not over his nostril? Keep doing this and he will get it. He is old enough to be weaned now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No..........don't refrigerate them. He is more likely to vomit on an empty stomach, so let him eat first. Give one a day about the same time. If he doesn't eat first, then feed maybe 10 or 15 peas first. If he vomits, then a drop or 2 of Pepto Bismul 30 min. before meds helps with that. Give him med for 7 days, then see how it goes. Have you checked down his throat with a flash light?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I just hold them on my lap and against my body. Then reach from behind his head with my left thumb and fore finger, and hold either side of his beak. Then use my right hand to open the beak. The left hand will hold it open, while you hold the flashlight with your right hand. Or have somebody hold him for you while you check.


----------



## Squabie (Oct 12, 2012)

My Squabie didn't really walk until he was much older than this baby. Not really sure if the bandaids are necessary, but can't hurt I guess…


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Squabie said:


> My Squabie didn't really walk until he was much older than this baby. Not really sure if the bandaids are necessary, but can't hurt I guess…



The band aids weren't because he didn't walk. He had a splayed leg.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Throat looks pretty good but meds won't hurt
And canker can hide itself inside
I wean my babies late too, better safe than sorry
I want them to be fat and happy
I slowly start feeding them less and less


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can't tell from the pic, but you can't always see canker. I would definitely treat for canker. 
This baby is more than old enough to be weaned. The longer you feed them, the longer they want to be fed. I would start feeding him the frozen and warmed peas, defrosted under warm running water. You could feed him 30 to 40 at this age a few times a day. Feed until the crop feels soft and squishy, then don't feed again til it empties. Then you can leave some with him so that he can practice picking them up by himself. They seem to wean faster with the peas, as they are soft and easier to pick up then seed. If you switch to just the peas, he will get some moisture from them, but keep showing him the water and dipping the beak gently, then leave him with a small crock of water. Once he masters the peas, seed will be easy. If you wait too long to wean him, it will be harder. After a while, start to skip the morning meal, and just leave the warm peas with him. If he is hungry, he will have more incentive to try to learn. I leave seed in my nest boxes when I have parents raising babies, and they would be eating on their own by now. They learn by watching the parents.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How long have you treated it for? Treating individually with tablets is a better way to treat a single bird. Putting it in the water, you can't be sure that he has gotten enough of the med. You also mentioned that he wasn't drinking earlier.
Very cute video. Pretty bird.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Smart bird. Soon it will figure out how to use the mouse. LOL
I think 5 days is ok, since it didn't have any canker.
I can't tell you how blessed it is to have you.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Awwww that video is soooo cute!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dima said:


> Smart bird. Soon it will figure out how to use the mouse. LOL
> I think 5 days is ok, since it didn't have any canker.
> I can't tell you how blessed it is to have you.



Dima, you don't know that he didn't have canker. You can't always see it. That feather loss does suggest canker. I would treat it for the 7 days, but that's up to you.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

That video was too cute!


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

He looks pretty healthy.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow.. i almost got sad...so good the hear he is back. What a smart pigeon. I guess he hasn't finished the computer lessons yet, since he's back on the monitor. lol

If he doesn't eat , you know already the hand feeding of the peas; you can pop seeds too.
He will get grit when he is interested. I keep the eggshells from chicken eggs and rinse them, then put them in the small oven for 8 -10 min; then crush them (not powder). My pigeons seemed to love it since they start pecking at seeds. It's a good intake of Calcium and i think replaces the grit need a little bit.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yellow is also a sign of canker.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh man, so glad he came back!
Don't want to go thru all this work then release to early only to die!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I like the egg shell idea, I'll be using that right away
They start eating grit on their own


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

altgirl35 said:


> I like the egg shell idea, I'll be using that right away
> They start eating grit on their own


As a matter of fact the egg shell makes the transition to pecking at grit. At least that how i got mines to eat grit. After they started to eat crushed eggshell, i mixed it with grit.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How is the feathering on the face and throat now? Pics?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's wonderful. They're growing back. Thanks.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

First off, I am very glad your bird came back! PHEW! 

Second:

In that photo, his upper beak looks a bit overgrown, or perhaps the bottom beak a bit damaged....which can make it hard for them to peck seeds. The upper beak looks a bit chipped....you might need to file it down a little, to even it out -- can you post a couple detail pics of the beak so we can see that a bit better? If it does need to be filed someone can instruct you on how to do this.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Keep him keep him, piji's are awesome pets!!
He will live a nice long life with you!


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Lovely bird. Pigies are wicked nice pets. My pigie is such a love.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

You don't need to remove the feather casings, they'll come off on their own. A little warm water on the area helps soften them up, though, and generally birds like that (the areas with casings get a bit itchy!)

Yes, the top beak is a bit overgrown. Some birds have beaks that tend to do this. You can take a fine, clean nail file and gently, slowly file it back so that it meets the upper beak more evenly. Do it a little at a time, and obviously stop if there is any bleeding at all .... but there isn't likely to be any if you go slowly and stop when it meets the lower beak comfortably. 

I have one guy who needs this done regularly -- his upper beak grows like a weed, and it makes it hard for him to eat.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

If you do keep it as a pet (and I hope you do!) then it will probably bond to you and come to enjoy your attention just as much as that of another bird. If in doubt, though, you could adopt a buddy for it 

A leash/halter would be okay for outside visits -- clipped wings aren't much protection, and they make it difficult for a bird to get around in general.

I've never done the diaper thing, but I know a lot of people do it with great success.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

m-sb said:


> Ooh, that would explain the difficulty eating. Maybe I need to bring in a brick for it to peck at?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Normally they do have a bit of an over hang. Not really even.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I bought a diaper for lumpy, I barely ever use it now
His poops are like a big pea, easy to pick up, on the dry side
I wouldn't clip a pigeons wings
He will love you and not neccesarily need a piji friend
You will just have to wait and see


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I think his beak looks fine too, also think every piji should have a brick! 
You don't have to mess with his pin feathers 
I personally like breaking them up


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't clip either. They enjoy flying, and that does take away their only defense. They can fly inside for exercise, which they need. What makes a bird, a bird.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You know...the beak looked great before you filed it. The upper beak does naturally over hang a bit. Now that you have trimmed it, the beak will alway need to be trimmed because it will really over grow.
A few years ago, my little parrot attacked one of my pigeons and took half of his upper beak off. It grew back but I have to trim it about every month.
It can take a while for a baby to master eating on his/her own. Bigger seeds help...like the kind in a pigeon mix.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

m-sb said:


> Oh no! Any chance it won't do that?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your pigeon, glad the beak grew back though!



I just filed his beak tonight again. The injury was in 2005 and it over grows like clock work.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I should add, the vet told me at the time that I would need to provide constant beak care for his entire life.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

he looks perfect to me!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I looked at all my pigeons yesterday. All have it a little over grown. Some a bit more, but all they eat fine. Well they chose to eat what they like though, not all kinds of seeds. I noticed that the overgrown top of the beak functions as a scoop for the small seeds. And when they are young pigeons they prefer small seeds if they got used with eating small seeds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They all like different seeds. I have had some that even started eating the peas and larger things first. I think safflower type size, or milo is easier for them to pick up.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Sorry if I gave bad beak advice in some peoples' opinion -- I have one bird that wouldn't/couldn't peck as a youngster, and once I filed the beak back slightly, all was well. It's never been problematic later on and I've never had to file it again.

Filing just the very tip is no different from them pecking at a brick or pick pot, and is no more likely to make the beak overgrow later, at least as I understand it -- the real problems are when the beak is damaged (like Charis' bird) and then it can tend to overgrow really badly after that. Beaks normally wear down a bit in the course of foraging for food.

My little hook-beak has a really pronounced overhang if I don't file it back every so often -- He had a split in the upper beak when I found him, so I suspect that's the reason it tends to overgrow.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Safflower seeds and hemp seeds are both favorites around here, and do seem to be easier to pick up, as Jay says. But it is true that some will have an easier time with the big seeds, whereas others seem to have an easier time with the smaller ones.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Giving a mix is probably a good idea, so he can choose what he likes.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Altgirl -- Lumpy??? LOL, very cute!


----------

